# Introducing Cookie!!



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

After our 3rd visit back to see the pups we have finally choosen a chocolate boy, his name will be Cookie, chosen by my 6 year old daughter as he is a birthday present for her. He will be 6 weeks on saturday, just cant wait to bring him home now!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG i think that has got to be the darkest chocolat cockapoo i have ever seen he is stunning.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awesome name  Hurray to a beautiful cookie


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous pup with beautiful markings,very sweet! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Cookie and Family ...

He looks like cookies and cream ...yummy colouring and perfect name xxx

Now some serious puppy shopping is needed  only 2 weeks ... it will fly buy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cute ,i love his colour


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cookie is gorgeous and how lovely for your little girl to grow up with her own dog


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome cookie! Good choice of name, that was what i wanted to call 'Boo' until my 4 yr old son piped up with uncle boobies! So a shortened 'Boo' it became! You must be really excited! I have 8 more sleeps, and i keep dreaming about puppies!  lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Cookie! He is lovely!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning puppy, congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfect! Very exciting and not long to go! I love Cookie's colouring and markings.

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous - contrats!

I've considered Cookie (Monster) as my cat is called Elmo. But if I went whole hog Sesame Street I could equally choose Big Bird, Bert, Ernie, Bruno the Trashman, Count von Count... Kermit. Actually, I quite like Kermit! 

Turi x


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He is gorgeous! Can't wait to bring him home!! I think he's going to terrorize my old dog big time, He kept pulling at one of the little girls tails!! It was either cookie for a boy or cupcake for a girlIf it had been my decision he would have been called Gizmo as has a white stripe running down his neck to his shoulders.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Bet you can't wait to get him home now


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations, what a wee darling Cookie is


----------

